# What do you think about this package deal?



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I am lookign at the low light plant package for a 30 gallon tank:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/LivePlants/liveplants.aspx


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've purchased plants from them, including the 55g package, and was very pleased with the plants I received. Pretty decent prices, including shipping, compared to many other plant places.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

That just doesn't look like enough plants to me. I think you'd want more than 1 java fern lace...get 3-4 of them and make a bunch on a piece of driftwood. It looks better that way IMO. Also, Jungle Vals will eventually outgrow a 30g, so I'd leave them out.

I just prefer to make my own plant orders....you get more of the plants you want that way.

Here are some good low light plants: Java fern (lace or regular), java moss, Anacharis, Crypts (get 2-3 to plant together...so if you want about 4 bunches of crypt wendtii, get atleast 8 plants), Anubias (Nana is small, so I'd get 2 and tie them together on some wood). Crypt retrospiralis or balansae are good background crypts. Wendtii, Lutea, Lucens, and Willisii are good mid-ground plants. It looks better to have them in groups of 2-4). Yes, it will be more money to make your own, but that package doesn't have enough plants IMO so the tank will still look bare.

Just my 2 cents...

I always buy alot of plants, because if you don't, you'll eventually end up getting more, so why not buy alot to begin with and save the extra shipping.

edit: Aquatic Plant Depot is a site I usually buy low light plants from. They have slightly better prices than That Pet Place and shipping is a flat $10. They have good quality plants. I've ordered from there several times.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> That just doesn't look like enough plants to me. I think you'd want more than 1 java fern lace...get 3-4 of them and make a bunch on a piece of driftwood. It looks better that way IMO. Also, Jungle Vals will eventually outgrow a 30g, so I'd leave them out.
> 
> I just prefer to make my own plant orders....you get more of the plants you want that way.


I agree with all of that, except the vallisneria comment.

I would rather make all of my own choices when buying plants, I don't trust randomly picking a package and having a few oddball plants being shipped to my door, probably more expensive them individually buying them.

Vallisneria (most types) are great for a large variety of tanks, I even grow them in ten gallon tanks, but they do take up room when they send out runners. (vallisneria send out like 4 runners within a few months rather than one very 4 months like other plants)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

I've grown Corkscrew vals in a 10g and they took over the tank. They got too tall for the tank (were laying over the top of the water..) and the only way to trim them is to take the whole leaf off....which doesn't do you any good when they are all the same height.

I've never kept Jungle vals, but usually they are the really tall plants in tanks that you think "why the heck don't they put something else there that fits?"...or atleast thats what I ask...lol. Maybe in a low light tank, they won't grow as fast so won't take over the tank...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I have jungle vals (collect them locally). I grow them in ten gallons, they do go over the water's surface...but they don't really grow over a foot long and curve over the side lol.

If you don't want a takeover, trim the runners and possibly the large leaves if you want. I keep mine under NO Flourescent lighting, and they grow pretty quickly. I'm not saying they will definitely stay okay in a ten gallon, etc. but with a little work they can be a nice addition to slightly small tanks. In my 65 though, i've had them get HUGE and send out flowers and seed buds..they're pretty neat. I have some (bad) pics of my ten gallon planted with them, and my 65 a while back.

(sorry to derail though!)


----------

